# What are some good settings for Peavey Express 112? For clean, clean-distortion, and



## srk999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Today I picked up a Peavey Express 112 from a local pawn shop. This is my first amp ever. Before I used to play with my PC speakers through Digitech RP250.
I read the operating manual of the amp, but still can't figure out the optimum levels for each knob to get a clean, distorted and semi-distorted sound.
Kindly give me a few settings for different kinds of sound on this amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

start with the EQ knobs at 5 and tweak from there


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I owned a Peavey Express with "transtube technology" years ago. Seems to me if you turn down the transtube control you'll get more "tubey" breakup at a given gain setting. The higher the transtube setting, the more clarity.

I liked the amp, I'm sorry I sold it now.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Budda said:


> start with the EQ knobs at 5 and tweak from there


I start at 10 on all knobs and subtract from there.:rockon2:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> I start at 10 on all knobs and subtract from there.:rockon2:


Yaaa!
I turn all the knobs all the way up, and then just use that volume knob that they stick on my guitar.


----------

